# Avant Mortgage - new mortgage time line experience?



## 1eyeonthefuture (16 Apr 2022)

Morning 
Currently with UB, and had started the process of switching mortgages. 
We have however decided to look at moving house which will involve getting a new 50% LTV mortgage @450k.
Have therefore instructed the broker to cancel the switch application and begin a new application for a new mortgage. 
Any general experiences on the time line I can expect here from those that have taken out new mortgages with Avant? 
Financial position is good, they are in possession of all required docs etc. 
Thanks


----------



## time to plan (16 Apr 2022)

1eyeonthefuture said:


> Morning
> Currently with UB, and had started the process of switching mortgages.
> We have however decided to look at moving house which will involve getting a new 50% LTV mortgage @450k.
> Have therefore instructed the broker to cancel the switch application and begin a new application for a new mortgage.
> ...


There are a few timelines posted on this thread: https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threa...switching-to-avant.224972/page-4#post-1767844


----------



## Paul F (16 Apr 2022)

1eyeonthefuture said:


> We have however decided to look at moving house which will involve getting a new 50% LTV mortgage @450k.
> Have therefore instructed the broker to cancel the switch application and begin a new application for a new mortgage.


Note that Avant will waive any break fee if you move house:


> To qualify, you must take out a new mortgage with Avant Money for at least the same amount, term and within 12 months of redeeming your original mortgage. Subject to credit approval on the new mortgage







__





						Ireland’s best value mortgages
					

Lower your monthly repayments and save thousands over the life of your mortgage with Avant Money.




					www.avantmoney.ie
				




So you could switch your mortgage to Avant now instead of switching to Avant when you move. It is not totally clear to me whether this lets you "lock in" the current interest rate even if you move, or if they simply waive the break fee.

If you go this route, you should clarify with Avant if the "take your mortgage with you" benefit applies to all of their fixed rates or only some, and if you would be able to keep the same interest rate when you move.


----------



## Black_Knight (26 Apr 2022)

Avant are flat out with mortgages. Maybe things slowing down now the €1500 cashback has expired, but our timeline was:
14th January- Applied on Bonkers.ie
24th January - Park financial contacted me looking for all the documents (statements, passports, bills etc)
1st Feb - A couple of outstanding documents and letters from employers
10th Feb - Awaiting Avant AIP. Advised it would take 10 working days.
23rd Feb - Avant questioned my payslip. "Parents leave" wasn't clear enough for them  
24th Feb - AIP. Valuer organised and Solicitor asked to request deeds of the house.
Some loan offer docs arrived in the post around here, and sent those back to our broker.
10th Mar - loan offer requested from Avant. 10 days to revert. Life policy schedule and home insurance letter of indemnity requested.
12th Mar - Avant request Feb payslip  
25th Mar - Loan offer issued
Slowness from insurance and life covery
11th April - Life cover and insurance docs sent on
14th April - Funds released to solicitor
20th April - Solicitor arranging to redeem our mortgage

Still awaiting it to be switched as yet. Other than the delay from insurance/life cover (17 days) I was as fast as I could be getting documents etc out. 3 months so


----------



## HonestlyTho (28 Apr 2022)

My rate with EBS expires in June, and I am just starting the Avant process now, so looks like I'll be behind by a month
Good to know, thanks for sharing.


----------



## skrooge (28 Apr 2022)

Looking at my timeline. 3.5-4 months start to finish. Some of the highlights:

8th Jan - contacted broker.
25th Jan - application submitted to Avant.
14 Feb - AIP received
22 Feb - valuation carried out
14 Mar - loan offer issued
12 Apr - loan issued to solicitor


----------



## Páid (29 Apr 2022)

I started switching beginning of December 2021 and switch was complete mid-April 2022.


----------



## HonestlyTho (5 May 2022)

April 28 / 29: Sign up on doddle, upload all required forms
May 3 / 4: Some final back and forth with broker on final forms, informed Avant taking 10-14 days to come back with AIP
May 5: Valuation carried out

Will update throughout


----------



## Autumn54 (5 May 2022)

23 March - avant online aip
11 April - broker submitted application with all supporting docs
29 April- valuation complete

Status: awaiting formal AIP/Offer from avant


----------



## Paul F (22 May 2022)

> Avant Money is experiencing “significant delays” in processing mortgage applications as it struggles to meet demand, according to a number of sources in the home loan market.
> [...]
> Applicants are supposed to get a decision in principle within 10 days.
> 
> But sources said that applicants often have to wait several weeks for a decision at present.











						High demand for Avant mortgages is leading to delays
					

Avant Money is experiencing “significant delays” in processing mortgage applications as it struggles to meet demand, according to a number of sources in the home loan market.




					www.independent.ie


----------



## IrishGunner (25 May 2022)

Well we have submitted our application on the last day 31st March after asking for the world and its mother in relation to docs. With UB and these are more like the Stasi in comparison

Broker not forth coming with communication and wont name them here but got the below update

unfortunately Avant’s situation is out of our control and I didn’t want to reply without having some kind of realistic guideline. I was just on to them again today & clarifications are taking 2 weeks plus to be reviewed. I know it’s crazy, but Avant Money has stopped all their marketing campaigns until they get on top of their back log & are heavily recruiting as we speak

Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## sonandheir (25 May 2022)

I gave up on Avant, just switched internally with Ulster Bank before ecb raises rates. 

I started process with broker in January, been asked for crazy info and loads of clarifications. No word from broker in over a month.


----------



## JJJuniper (25 May 2022)

We gave up on them too. We had like 50% LTV and looking for 2.5 income. We started the process in January and by the end of April had enough of their delays and queries. Our broker started ducking and dodging us too presumably because they’re fed up too and there is only so many ways you can say they’re swamped.


----------



## Johnno75 (25 May 2022)

Sounds like they’ve become a victim of their own success.

Perhaps running a mortgage lending operation is a bit more complicated than some had initially envisaged?






						Avant Money - new entrant
					

https://www.irishtimes.com/business/financial-services/avantcard-to-enter-irish-mortgage-market-in-the-autumn-1.4315614    I mean we've heard all this "game changing" guff before - I'll believe it when I see it. Whatever happened to Frank Mortgages who were going to shake things up a couple of...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## ryaner (25 May 2022)

Mine finally completed. Not a fun experience.

Jan 17th: Started with broker
Numerous back and forth with week plus gaps on the documentation
Feb 28th: AIP Issued
Mar 2nd: Valuation done
Mar 22th: Started the process with the solicitor to have that side ready
Apr 20th: Loan offer issued
May 9th: Funds released
May 11th: UB received funds
May 24th: UB finally closed off the mortgage account
When I moved to UB that was done in under two months and I was part of the reason for the delay on it


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 May 2022)

IrishGunner said:


> Avant Money has stopped all their marketing campaigns until they get on top of their back log & are heavily recruiting as we speak



That makes sense.  I have always wondered why the likes of eir were allowed to continue advertising for new customers when they could not handle their existing customers. 

Some years ago, one of the stock brokers was stopped by the Central Bank from taking on new customers because they couldn't handle their existing business. 

Brendan


----------



## IrishGunner (7 Jun 2022)

Update from Avant after 2 half months

_Underwriters are spending this week underwriting all returned clarification cases this being one of those_

No word if we have AIP but hopefully find out next week


----------



## IrishGunner (8 Jun 2022)

On the payment of €1.5 for Solicitor fees that ended 31st March
Our application was in on this date but do you have to drawdown before this date to get this ?

Not expecting it but be good if we do


----------



## skrooge (8 Jun 2022)

IrishGunner said:


> On the payment of €1.5 for Solicitor fees that ended 31st March
> Our application was in on this date but do you have to drawdown before this date to get this ?
> 
> Not expecting it but be good if we do



There was no requirement to have drawn down by the end of March. All you needed to do was have your application in before April (and not before January), be a customer of Ulster or KBC and draw down within 6 months of recieving the offer letter. 

The offer states they will pay out within two months. There were a couple of posts in this thread about cashback timelines but over eager mods deleted them. If I remember correctly the range was 6-8 weeks for payout in practice.


----------



## 1eyeonthefuture (9 Jun 2022)

Problem not just on Avants side. 
Well known Broker I'm using keeps asking for updated docs and by the time I obtain these and give them to him and by the time he reviews same he again asks for the same docs but updated. 
Has happened 3 times now. 
Bit of a joke. 
Beyond me how he has a business.


----------



## Ndiddy (15 Jun 2022)

Finally received Avant funds today.  Started process with broker mid Jan, lot of documentation but happy to have 1.95% for 7 years and the 1500 cash back!  Only took 6 months!


----------



## IrishGunner (16 Jun 2022)

Finally got AIP today but just have to confirm the rate and term so where can i see these and whats best to choose obviously each offer depends on applicant but in general what are best options

Have to get them to value the house but cant choose it have to go through them and its Eur 185. However they require the Ber rating. So house renovated so do we have to pay for another Ber rating


----------



## skrooge (16 Jun 2022)

IrishGunner said:


> Finally got AIP today but just have to confirm the rate and term so where can i see these and whats best to choose obviously each offer depends on applicant but in general what are best options
> 
> Have to get them to value the house but cant choose it have to go through them and its Eur 185. However they require the Ber rating. So house renovated so do we have to pay for another Ber rating



They will likely have provided you with a repayment schedule based on their current rates and term. 

You can always do your own calculations based on the loan amount and the rates on their website. Not sure it's a hard rule for all but when it comes to the term they generally match the remaining term of your existing mortgage. 

BER certs are valid for 10 years. So if you have one, even an old one I imagine that will do. Unless your ltv is very marginal it's probably not worth getting the BER updated - even then I'm not sure it will make much difference. I don't remember being asked for one during the valuation process.


----------



## IrishGunner (16 Jun 2022)

skrooge said:


> They will likely have provided you with a repayment schedule based on their current rates and term.
> 
> You can always do your own calculations based on the loan amount and the rates on their website. Not sure it's a hard rule for all but when it comes to the term they generally match the remaining term of your existing mortgage.
> 
> BER certs are valid for 10 years. So if you have one, even an old one I imagine that will do. Unless your ltv is very marginal it's probably not worth getting the BER updated - even then I'm not sure it will make much difference. I don't remember being asked for one during the valuation process.


 
They have the property value, Loam amount , Loan to value, Customer equity and Term 17yrs. The interest rate is 2.05% and product is 3 year fixed >60% <70%

So going on this are they only giving us 3 years fixed?

However broker has asked us to confirm the rate and term we require?

They have also asked us for a most recent form 11 regarding rental income on house we have rented. However take this would be for 2021 which we provided already


----------



## skrooge (16 Jun 2022)

Whatever about term they should be reasonably happy for you to fix for a different duration if you want.





__





						Ireland’s lowest mortgage rates
					

Whether switching or purchasing, get Ireland’s lowest fixed rates from as low as 1.95%, only from Avant Money.




					www.avantmoney.ie
				




As for which is best it comes down to a mix of the rates of offer and your own personal circumstances.


----------



## IrishGunner (17 Jun 2022)

skrooge said:


> Whatever about term they should be reasonably happy for you to fix for a different duration if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Went for 7 years and booked the valuation. The valuation just asked for Ber rating no cert required can only use their valuation team https://www.vmsireland.ie/

They are still looking for more forms before drawdown and now we need Irish Revenue to get one tax form and further payslips and bank statements again

Also we will get the 1.5 for switching

After drawdown of this mortgage a one off payment of €1,500 will be made into the account
used to service the mortgage. Payment will be made within 2 months of drawdown. This
payment is a fixed €1,500 and will not vary if your actual costs associated with switching are
higher or lower. Offer is made on the basis that you have met the eligibility criteria previously
provided to you, which includes that you must be switching your mortgage from either Ulster
Bank Ireland Limited or KBC Bank Ireland plc. Mortgage must be drawn down within 6 months
of the date of this offer letter


----------



## IrishGunner (30 Jun 2022)

On this we still pending drawdown from Avant but we have the AIP and gone for 7 year rate

Our solicitor has the title deeds however they saying the below

_The process takes approx. 2-3 months in total to be completed.
Unfortunately it will not be possible to drawdown before the 15th July._

So take it that we will get the higher rate with the increase from the 15th July and nothing we can do about it?

Even with increase, and having not looked at comparison charts, how does increase compare to other options out there?


----------



## Paul F (30 Jun 2022)

IrishGunner said:


> Even with increase, and having not looked at comparison charts, how does increase compare to other options out there?


@IrishGunner Consider posting your mortgage details in the switcher thread (in the format shown in the first post). I'll estimate the savings you would make from switching to another lender.

The "2-3 months in total" probably refers to the entire switching process. Have you completed many steps beyond getting AIP?


----------



## IrishGunner (30 Jun 2022)

Paul F said:


> @IrishGunner Consider posting your mortgage details in the switcher thread (in the format shown in the first post). I'll estimate the savings you would make from switching to another lender.
> 
> The "2-3 months in total" probably refers to the entire switching process. Have you completed many steps beyond getting AIP?



Thanks

Posted in switcher thread

Yes all forms etc uploaded and Avant just waiting for Form 11 from Revenue as Miss Gunner old house rented out. Management company looks after most stuff but still need to get this form online and not the easiest to understand 

Solicitor has deeds from UB and Avant just looking for nothing else other than form 11 before issuing details to Solicitor


----------



## Crowler (1 Jul 2022)

Hi All,

New to the forum. I have been following as I had applied to Avant on 1/3/2022 for mortgage switch and was worried about getting draw down on time (Fixed 10yrs @ 2.1% with avant, Previous UB 5Yrs Fixed @2.2%).

Refused on 29/4/22 - we looked to reduce term and increase payment but as we weren't planning on changing (in fixed term) and have been completing large garden renovations we were refused on affordability. Straight away applied for straight switch.

Additional Docs Request on 17/5/2022

AIP 20/5/22

Loan Offer 16/6/2022 (while we were away)

Signed all docs with solicitor 21/6/2022

Loan Drawdown 30/6/2022  

These timelines might give some hope to others waiting on switch/drawdown.

Overall delighted to have gotten draw down of funds before deadline, time will tell if 10years was the right call but #### me this is my 4th mortgage switch in 5 years (1st mortgage EBS, switch BOI & UB) and it was torture.


----------



## IrishGunner (6 Jul 2022)

Got AIP 2 weeks ago but had to supply them with a tax form which we have only managed to get now

Avant have to issue a loan offer and legal pack to our solicitor (takes approx. 2 weeks) once we sign documents with our solicitor and they send them back to the bank funds should issue in 5 working days

Also rate we are getting is 7 Year 2.25% we think

Its been emotional, stressful and a couple of shouting matches but hopefully finishing line in sight


----------



## _ripped_off (8 Jul 2022)

Our loan offer issued on Monday evening from avant. Solicitor sent signed documents to avant yesterday. Broker telling me they can’t see the documents on the avant system yet today and because it takes 5 days for funds to clear we in all likelihood will miss the cut off for drawdown of 15th July. Not a good experience so far with Avant.


----------



## Landscape (8 Jul 2022)

_ripped_off said:


> Our loan offer issued on Monday evening from avant. Solicitor sent signed documents to avant yesterday. Broker telling me they can’t see the documents on the avant system yet today and because it takes 5 days for funds to clear we in all likelihood will miss the cut off for drawdown of 15th July. Not a good experience so far with Avant.


My solicitor issued the signed docs back to Avant yesterday. My solicitor got some notification to say the documents were delivered to Avant this morning. We now have to wait for Avant to scan them onto their system and process them.

My broker had told me all paperwork had to be with Avant today to ensure drawdown by 15th. 

I am assuming I will still get the requested rate 1.95 as I have done everything Avant have requested. If Avant are too busy that is their issue. 

My broker says he has 12 such cases with Avant at the moment, but guesstimates there could be 100 times that amount hitting Avant this week. He is working with Avant stating clearly that the signed docs got to Avant by the deadline of 8th July, to allow for drawdown by 15th.

I would expect/hope Avant to honour your loan offer, as I expect/hope them to honour mine also.


----------



## _ripped_off (8 Jul 2022)

Landscape said:


> My solicitor issued the signed docs back to Avant yesterday. My solicitor got some notification to say the documents were delivered to Avant this morning. We now have to wait for Avant to scan them onto their system and process them.
> 
> My broker had told me all paperwork had to be with Avant today to ensure drawdown by 15th.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying Landscape good to know others are in the same boat. Unfortunately it’s been radio silence from the solicitor today so not sure if he has received the confirm from avant that they received the documents. 
I didn’t realize that the documents had to be with them today and again solicitor was slow/hard to contact to confirm he was in possession of the documents for us to sign. I feel like they could have been with avant a day earlier. 
However reading your response makes me think the delay is actually on the avant side as they have such a huge volume to process. 
Fingers crossed they honor the rate prior to increase.


----------



## redwellies (8 Jul 2022)

Is the 8th of July cut off across the board or just with Avant. We have a letter of offer on its way to the solicitor and he has the deeds from the bank. Switching to AIB Green rate from BofI


----------



## Landscape (8 Jul 2022)

redwellies said:


> Is the 8th of July cut off across the board or just with Avant. We have a letter of offer on its way to the solicitor and he has the deeds from the bank. Switching to AIB Green rate from BofI


It's for specific loan offers with Avant only. I don't know any specifics re AIB.


----------



## redwellies (9 Jul 2022)

Landscape said:


> It's for specific loan offers with Avant only. I don't know any specifics re AIB.


Thanks for that. Hopefully you get your own sorted soon!


----------



## Landscape (15 Jul 2022)

_ripped_off said:


> Thanks for replying Landscape good to know others are in the same boat. Unfortunately it’s been radio silence from the solicitor today so not sure if he has received the confirm from avant that they received the documents.
> I didn’t realize that the documents had to be with them today and again solicitor was slow/hard to contact to confirm he was in possession of the documents for us to sign. I feel like they could have been with avant a day earlier.
> However reading your response makes me think the delay is actually on the avant side as they have such a huge volume to process.
> Fingers crossed they honor the rate prior to increase.


Hi Ripped Off,

Did you get drawdown from Avant in the end this week? 
I'm still waiting on mine,

L


----------



## _ripped_off (15 Jul 2022)

_ripped_off said:


> Thanks for replying Landscape good to know others are in the same boat. Unfortunately it’s been radio silence from the solicitor today so not sure if he has received the confirm from avant that they received the documents.
> I didn’t realize that the documents had to be with them today and again solicitor was slow/hard to contact to confirm he was in possession of the documents for us to sign. I feel like they could have been with avant a day earlier.
> However reading your response makes me think the delay is actually on the avant side as they have such a huge volume to process.
> Fingers crossed they honor the rate prior to increase.


Our mortgage funds issued yesterday from Avant so we made the July 15th deadline by the skin of our teeth.
When we first drew down the mortgage for our current property 5 years ago we were paying 3.15% and 3.85% on a 50/50 split fixed and variable mortgage with AIB. 
With a lot of help from this page now paying 2.05% fixed for the next 7 years. 
Happy weekend!


----------



## _ripped_off (15 Jul 2022)

Landscape said:


> Hi Ripped Off,
> 
> Did you get drawdown from Avant in the end this week?
> I'm still waiting on mine,
> ...


Great minds we both posted here at the same time. I hope your funds issue soon. I’m sure they will still honor the interest rate as delays appear to have been from their side and they’d have to go through re issuing all the documents etc again if they are changing the rate.


----------



## IrishGunner (29 Jul 2022)

We got details in the post yesterday and was in with solicitor to sign off. Required LPT tax confirmation paid and life assurance details before sending to Avant 

Was told by solicitor Avant slow issuing funds. 

What is users wait time before funds received


----------



## IrishGunner (10 Aug 2022)

Ok just for anyone who is interested Avant will cause you nightmares and worse the Freddy Krueger

The amount we are getting is €538 above the amount that is on our life policy we got when we took out mortgage with Ulster Bank. Avant cannot waive anything over €500 and due to our ages would need to get new policy. So went back asking Avant to reduce the amount by this amount

Also No extensions etc to house but Garage was converted when we bought it (2 years ago)  On House valuation done by Avant it stated 'For Previous alterations to the property may require compliance, permission or approval' they have yes. So our solicitor checking to see if they have Cert on file from previous owner but solicitor cannot find it and Ulster Bank never asked, nor did our solicitor ask us, for this based on my recollection 

So not sure if its a FU by the solicitor as to get an Architect out is €300 to get this Cert

Also need to add Avant as interested party to House Insurance. That was easiest thing to do

We started this process in Mid March and have AIP but still not drawdown

If you suffer from any Stress be prepared when going with Avant there is scrupulous accounting done from every dot to every penny


----------



## Mark Coan (14 Aug 2022)

Based on the latest info from Avant they are now turning around 'clean applications' (those that don't have any issues with docs or credit) in 7 working days and getting the loan offers out in less than 24 hours. Seems like they have got on top of the resourcing issues they had earlier in the year. They are still super picky though on applications, that's where any delays are likely to come from now in applications and loan offers. The best thing to do therefore is make sure your brokers and solicitor are all over the details.


----------



## unknowninsider (14 Aug 2022)

Mark1892 said:


> Based on the latest info from Avant they are now turning around 'clean applications' (those that don't have any issues with docs or credit) in 7 working days and getting the loan offers out in less than 24 hours. Seems like they have got on top of the resourcing issues they had earlier in the year. They are still super picky though on applications, that's where any delays are likely to come from now in applications and loan offers. The best thing to do therefore is make sure your brokers and solicitor are all over the details.



Many of the delays in this thread relate to the finalisation of the loan pack. Not the time it's taking to move from pack finalisation to receipt of loan offer. 

Given you are closer to Avant than most of us here, how long does it take a typical Avant loan pack to be finalised (by broker, customer and avant) so that a finalised loan pack is moved to loan offer processing relative to other lenders?


----------



## IrishGunner (23 Aug 2022)

So still waiting for the drawdown 

 Due to the life assurance valve short €538 Avant would not accept it nor would they reduce mortgage amount by this much as it would be new application 

That really P us off. We had to get a new policy and its €20 cheaper so some good out of it. 

Garage conversion into living space needed to get an architect in. Another €300  spent. As window looking out onto drive this requires planning permission. Also height from the floor to ceiling was 50mm to much. Architect could not issue cert 

Solicitors saying we should have checked this before buying we are saying Solicitors should have got this from sellers solicitor. So eventually found cert from builder renovation done back in 2019.So it falls out of the statue of limitations and thus Architect can issue the cert. 

Now cert is with Avant legal teams for review and cut off time fast approaching. 

Anyone any experience with time limits legal team in Avant take when reviewing do. thanks


----------



## bluecabbage (24 Aug 2022)

My experience wasn't too bad with Avant once the broker had all the docs and sent them in. It took less than a week to drawdown the funds.

However, it took about 8 weeks for them to send out the loan offer in the first place.

And once the initial loan offer was received, there were a few changes that took about 3 weeks. That included revising the loan amount and getting a new loan pack sent out, and changing the address on the home insurance to match the loan address exactly, getting an updated mortgage protection statement, latest payslips and direct debit forms. Probably could of done that faster, got into high gear when the rates went up and sorted it in a few days.

So in total about 12 weeks from initial application to drawdown.


----------



## IrishGunner (24 Aug 2022)

We applied back in mid March and still pending drawdown 

it's been emotional to say the least


----------



## oceallachain (26 Aug 2022)

I applied first week of January. I've been fast enough with any paperwork that's been requested and still no drawdown.


----------



## delta_bravo (26 Aug 2022)

Will give a more detailed post soon but all docs were sent from broker to avant around 16th June. There was a small amount of queries, got loan offer 10th August and funds released around seven days later


----------



## Paul F (26 Aug 2022)

oceallachain said:


> I applied first week of January. I've been fast enough with any paperwork that's been requested and still no drawdown.





delta_bravo said:


> Will give a more detailed post soon but all docs were sent from broker to avant around 16th June. There was a small amount of queries, got loan offer 10th August and funds released around seven days later


Bizarre that the timelines could be so different. It would be good to get a sense of the cause of @oceallachain's delays. Problems with title? Insurance? Other issues? And what queries @delta_bravo received.


----------



## delta_bravo (26 Aug 2022)

Paul F said:


> Bizarre that the timelines could be so different. It would be good to get a sense of the cause of @oceallachain's delays. Problems with title? Insurance? Other issues? And what queries @delta_bravo received.



Queries were minimal enough. Wife's employment was queried as she worked in the same role for many years but moved from privately paid to government paid but wasn't yet technically permanent and they were asking for a letter confirming she would be employed continuously.  This was a real challenge to obtain from civil service so in the end they accepted a load of new and old payslips to prove tenure. Otherwise it was fine. We wanted (and got) a <60% LTV and I'm not sure if they prioritise those over higher LTV?


----------



## oceallachain (29 Aug 2022)

Paul F said:


> Bizarre that the timelines could be so different. It would be good to get a sense of the cause of @oceallachain's delays. Problems with title? Insurance? Other issues? And what queries @delta_bravo received.


There was a query over a right of way but that was rectified/explained quite fast. I thought insurance would be a nightmare but it was quite easy. 
The title was a different story - had to change folios from my sole name to both names to include wife. But still, that only came up in July. It was sorted in a few weeks. 

 Now Avant are saying they didn't get final documents yet. My solicitor is saying they were sent 17th August. Solicitor got onto DX who said Avant have two large DX boxes which are wedged with stuff. We then sent another copy last week. 

My optimism is gone despite 60% equity in house. I thought this would be handy enough.


----------



## Paul F (29 Aug 2022)

oceallachain said:


> There was a query over a right of way but that was rectified/explained quite fast. I thought insurance would be a nightmare but it was quite easy.
> The title was a different story - had to change folios from my sole name to both names to include wife. But still, that only came up in July. It was sorted in a few weeks.
> 
> Now Avant are saying they didn't get final documents yet. My solicitor is saying they were sent 17th August. Solicitor got onto DX who said Avant have two large DX boxes which are wedged with stuff. We then sent another copy last week.
> ...


Sounds dreadful!

But you started the switch back in January. Were there weeks where nothing happened, maybe in the early months?


----------



## oceallachain (29 Aug 2022)

Paul F said:


> Sounds dreadful!
> 
> But you started the switch back in January. Were there weeks where nothing happened, maybe in the early months?


Absolutely. I applied early January, received AIP 4th April, received loan offer 20th June. 
It took until late July for Avant to ask for folios to be put in both our names which we did 2-3 weeks later. I can honestly say that there was no delays on side.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Aug 2022)

I have opened a new thread for more recent experiences. 






						Avant Mortgage -  how long for Letter of Offer - updated
					

Went with a broker for Avant 4 year fixed offer.  21 April - engaged broker  May to June - Took time to gather docs & made overpayments. Valuation done etc Delay more on my end if I'm honest.  22 June - AIP  6 July - Recieved loan offer  July - Add. Docs required to release funds. New life and...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




From speaking to brokers, Avant got inundated with switchers from Ulster and KBC and have now got their act together. 

Broker said 
Haven the worst - very slow.

Avant - now fast. 

BoI - the fastest.

Brendan


----------

